# Elektronikas pamati >  Elektrisko ķēžu apzīmējumi, simboli..

## masrcisf

Sveiki, vai kāds nezin kur varētu dabūt elektriko ķēžu apzīmējumu un simbolu izskaidrojumu latviešu valodā?

kā piemēram šeit:      http://www.kpsec.freeuk.com/symbol.htm

Ta kā es no svešvalodām neko nerubīju lūdzu jums palīdzību, google ar klusee, neko nevar atrast LV valodaa..
Saskāros ar tādiem apzīmējumiem kurus visp pirmo reizi savā māuža redzu..  ::

----------


## JDat

pajoliņ, tu jau nerubī arī dzimto valodu. Šeit pokemoni nav cieņā. Nekavējoties nomaini temas virsrakstu!

Un vispār! Spamo elektronikas pamatos.

----------


## Zalic

WTF?!?! takš aizej uz biblioteku un paņem vārdnīcu

----------


## Obsis

Sen apakaļ bija Murzilkā. Tā kā Murzilkas visi sējumi ir pieejami Internetā (žurnāls Radjo, redakcija Maskavā), tad tajos var meklēt.
Otrs ir alldatasheet komā. Atbilstošā elementa nosaukumu un tad jau manīsi šītā kas tas par zvēru.
Trešais, piedod par trivialitāti, Fizika devītajai klasei, uzdevumu krājuma pielikums (tur gan nav gluži visas smalkās lietas).
Un vēl, kpsec/frīku saitā tas bija ļoti perfekts uzskaitījums, tikai trūka Zenera lietas, varistori, varikapi, JFET un MosFET, tiristori, simistor, dinistori, neona ierīces, visa veida radiolampas, un optocoupleri, spīddiodes un fotoelementi.

Varbūt vienkāršāk ir TE iepeistot Tev nezināmo elementu skenētas bildes??

----------


## bbarda

Nu ja iemācīsies svešvalodā tas gan nenāks par sliktu.

----------


## jodix

Man ir ļoti žēl, ka mūsu forumos ir šādi neiecietīgi komentētāji, kā *JDat*, *Zalic* un viņiem līdzīgie.
Forums sniedz atbildes ne tikai tam, kas uzdod šo jautājumu, bet gan visiem, kas lieto internetu!

Iedomājieties tik, es ierakstu interneta meklētājā jautājumu "_kādi ir Elektrisko ķēžu apzīmējumi_", uz kuru es vēlos atrast izsmeļošu atbildi, vai vismaz norādi, kur to meklēt. Un rezultātā man tiek izmestas sekojošas iespējamās atbildes:

- pajoliņ, tu jau nerubī arī dzimto valodu...
- WTF?!?! takš aizej uz biblioteku...
- sviests, kur tādi rodas...
...
- un tā tālāk...

No šādiem komentāriem ir redzams, kas tad ir tie īstie interneta satura spamotāji  :: 
Varbūt brīžos, kad nav ko teikt, labāk nerakstīt vispār neko???
Nav jau nemaz tik grūti iedot vērtīgu padomu, vai vismaz saiti kur to meklēt. Ne jau visi ir tik profesionāli kā Jūs!

----------


## kaspich

jodix, man ir sliktas zinjas Tev. elektronika ir sarezgjiita zinaatne. ja Tev ir probleemas ar shaada liimenja jautajumiem/atbildeem - met pie malas. tici man - nekas Tev nesanaaks. izveelies ko vienkaarshaaku  ::

----------


## JDat

jodix!
1) Tu vēl dažus aizmirsi pieminēt.
2) Paskaties kā tēma saucās.
3) A kam domāti elektronikas pamati?
4) Varbūt pilnai laimei vajadzēja arī saglabāt pirmo postu.

Ak jā. Topika autors ir stipri progresējis. Uzrakstīja gan latviski gan arī saprotami.
Malacis marcisf. Itkā sīkums, bet patīkami.
Jodix, paldies par aizrādījumu. Otrreiz pārlasīju pirmo postu un redzu progresu. Labi ka pievērsi manu uzmanību tam.

----------


## raymotive

> Sveiki, vai kāds nezin kur varētu dabūt elektriko ķēžu apzīmējumu un simbolu izskaidrojumu latviešu valodā?
> 
> kā piemēram šeit:      http://www.kpsec.freeuk.com/symbol.htm
> 
> Ta kā es no svešvalodām neko nerubīju lūdzu jums palīdzību, google ar klusee, neko nevar atrast LV valodaa..
> Saskāros ar tādiem apzīmējumiem kurus visp pirmo reizi savā māuža redzu..


 Pamata simbolus (rezistors, diode, slēdzis, spuldzīte ... ) droši vien var atrast kādā fizikas grāmatā 9. klasei vai taml.
Mazliet apraksta par dažiem elementiem var palasīt http://www.datuve.lv/raksts/1570/Ele...e_tranzistori/. Tur ir arī simboli, protams. Pie _saistītie raksti_ var atrast rakstiņus vēl par dažiem.

Pārējo, ko nevar atrast, var arī pārtulkot internetā vai ar grāmatām.

----------


## bbarda

Vispārībā apzīmējumus ir tomēr jāzin ar svešā mēlē savādāk shēmās būs tumša bilde,dzīvs piemērs-tā stulbie dāņi mēdz trafus apzīmēt

----------


## moa

Autoram, lai arī līdz vēmienam pretīgs ir google translate, bet pat tādā ceļā var izlobīt no tā linka samērā daudz, ja vien loģika nav sveša.
http://translate.google.lv/translate?js ... tm&act=url

----------


## jankus

> Man ir ļoti žēl, ka mūsu forumos ir šādi neiecietīgi komentētāji


 Esmu piedzīvojis normālos forumos, ka pēc pirmā šāda veida komentāra ir personīgs aizrādījums no moderatora, pēc otrā seko bans.
Kā saprotu, šajā forumā nav teju vai it nekādas cenzūras, tāpēc arī tam ir liels risks pārvērsties par urlu bedri. Kaut gan skatos, lietas labā kaut kas varbūt arī tiks darīts: viewtopic.php?f=1&t=5516

----------


## kaspich

es gan paredzu, ka shoreiz briidinaajumu varetu dabuut pats jautajuma uzdeveejs, jo:
1. ar savu megasvariigo lietu izveidojis jaunu temu;
2. teemu izveidojis nepareizajaa sadaljaa;
3. shis ir elektronikas forums, kas paredz - jaabuut kaut kaadaam absoluuti elementaaram zinashanaam. sheit izskataas - vakar biju celtnieks, fizika domaata ne man, ielejiet zinaashanas. sveshvalodas nezinu, neko zinat negribu, internetu nemaaku, graamatas nepiedaavaat;
4. teema liecina par necienju pret citiem, sho nozari.. cilveeks, pirms te iespamot, nav pat 5min ziedojis. taa ir pokemonu nekauniigaa attieksme pret lietaam - anukafiksi tagad man visi paliidziet, izdariet, paskairdojiet. un man ir tiesiibas uz atbildeem, konsultaacijaam, un nedod Dievs, kaads pasuutiis ko pasham apguut..

----------


## arnis

> Man ir ļoti žēl, ka mūsu forumos ir šādi neiecietīgi komentētāji
> 
> 
>  Esmu piedzīvojis normālos forumos, ka pēc pirmā šāda veida komentāra ir personīgs aizrādījums no moderatora, pēc otrā seko bans.
> Kā saprotu, šajā forumā nav teju vai it nekādas cenzūras, tāpēc arī tam ir liels risks pārvērsties par urlu bedri. Kaut gan skatos, lietas labā kaut kas varbūt arī tiks darīts: http://elfaforums.lv/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=5516


 Par urlu bedri sho forumu pataisa taadi nejeedzoshi useri kaa tu, kas cilveekiem, kas neko nerubii un meklee atbildes, staasta dumumu un aplamiibas. par to vajadzeetu dot banu. Ja neesi paarliecinaats/ nejeedz, tad neraksti, paklusee, paskaties, ko citi raksta, meklee sakariibas, saproti, maacies, lasi graamatinjas, interneta resursus, nevis chiiksti par to, ka ( un paldies dievam ka ir ) shajaa forumaa ir arii cilveeki ( kaspich, jdat, ddff, reineke, baarda, da veel citi kurus nenosaucu ) , kas sauc lietas iistajos vaardos un pieveersh uzmaniibu cilveekam DOMĀT pirms ko dara.

----------


## jankus

> Par urlu bedri sho forumu pataisa taadi nejeedzoshi useri kaa tu, kas cilveekiem, kas neko nerubii un meklee atbildes, staasta dumumu un aplamiibas. par to vajadzeetu dot banu. Ja neesi paarliecinaats/ nejeedz, tad neraksti, paklusee, paskaties, ko citi raksta, meklee sakariibas, saproti, maacies, lasi graamatinjas, interneta resursus, nevis chiiksti par to, ka ( un paldies dievam ka ir ) shajaa forumaa ir arii cilveeki ( kaspich, jdat, ddff, reineke, baarda, da veel citi kurus nenosaucu ) , kas sauc lietas iistajos vaardos un pieveersh uzmaniibu cilveekam DOMĀT pirms ko dara.


 Nu tad jāpadomā par to, ko katrs saprot ar vārdu "urla". 
Manā izpratnē cilvēki, kurus raksturo pirmām kārtām liels bravūrīgums, lamu vārdi, uzbraucieni ar vai bez iemesla..
Palasam komentārus un saprotam, kuri veido urlu bedri un kuri nē..

----------


## arnis

> Par urlu bedri sho forumu pataisa taadi nejeedzoshi useri kaa tu, kas cilveekiem, kas neko nerubii un meklee atbildes, staasta dumumu un aplamiibas. par to vajadzeetu dot banu. Ja neesi paarliecinaats/ nejeedz, tad neraksti, paklusee, paskaties, ko citi raksta, meklee sakariibas, saproti, maacies, lasi graamatinjas, interneta resursus, nevis chiiksti par to, ka ( un paldies dievam ka ir ) shajaa forumaa ir arii cilveeki ( kaspich, jdat, ddff, reineke, baarda, da veel citi kurus nenosaucu ) , kas sauc lietas iistajos vaardos un pieveersh uzmaniibu cilveekam DOMĀT pirms ko dara.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Nu tad jāpadomā par to, ko katrs saprot ar vārdu "urla". 
> Manā izpratnē cilvēki, kurus raksturo pirmām kārtām liels bravūrīgums, lamu vārdi, uzbraucieni ar vai bez iemesla..
> Palasam komentārus un saprotam, kuri veido urlu bedri un kuri nē..


 varbuut no saakuma vajadzeetu palasiit rindinjas lapas augshpusee , kur skaidraa latvieshu valodaa uzrakstiits- *Elektronikas forums* , nevis urlu apsprieshanas forums ... ar to arii vajadzeetu saakt...

----------

